# Finally picked up my 745Li



## nyrican (Feb 20, 2006)

Well I am the proud new owner of an 02 745Li, its not maxed out as far as options but it has MORE than enough for me. It has the premium sound package, 19" wheels, and the convenience package. It is damn near mint and only has about 37K miles on it. It seemed to have been very well kept and maintained according to the BMW records that were pulled on it and drives like a dream. Everything works like it should and did I mention that it rides like a dream?  This is my first BMW even after living in Germany and refusing to buy even a beater while I was there. Even though its only an 02 it truly is a break through as far as cars go, it makes other cars seem so ...well obsolete. I'm sold from now on.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

well i hope pics are coming soon and congrats


----------



## nyrican (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks, I have one pic posted in my garage. More pics will up shortly.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

nyrican said:


> Thanks, I have one pic posted in my garage. More pics will up shortly.


did you buy it off ebay ..because that looks like a pic i saw on there


----------



## nyrican (Feb 20, 2006)

*Pics*

Here it is.


----------



## nyrican (Feb 20, 2006)

Kind of, thats where I spotted it. I actually contacted the dealer went directly through them. No shame for me on the Ebay thing I think I got a killer deal especially since it still even under the free maintenance program.


----------



## nyrican (Feb 20, 2006)

*More pics*

I love this car ...


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

nyrican said:


> Kind of, thats where I spotted it. I actually contacted the dealer went directly through them. No shame for me on the Ebay thing I think I got a killer deal especially since it still even under the free maintenance program.


i did alot of looking on ebay b4 i bought my car because i was considering doing the same...but i opted to just go with a dealer even though its more expensive


----------



## nyrican (Feb 20, 2006)

Expensive is right. I am just not quite on that level yet, when my time comes..and I'm in no rush.... I will get a new one.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

nyrican said:


> Expensive is right. I am just not quite on that level yet, when my time comes..and I'm in no rush.... I will get a new one.


yeah it set me back about 95 grand will all the fees and taxes and interest


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

nyrican said:


> I love this car ...


it looks EXACTLY like my old 745:

http://photos.jkb.org/v/cars/745/


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

nyrican said:


> Expensive is right. I am just not quite on that level yet, when my time comes..and I'm in no rush.... I will get a new one.


Congrats on the new car, and that doesnt look like any part of Springfield MA that I have EVER seen!! lol

You would be surprised what you can get at the dealer, I got my car fully CPO'd with Maintenance and paid about the same as what I was seeing on ebay / used car lots / etc.

Alot of people are scared of the dealer, but in my past experience I have actually gotten the best deals directly from dealerships (Lexus previously and now BMW).

Of course the one think you cant get at dealer are extremely high mileage cars / salvage titles, etcetc but I dont thing anyone really wants those anyway.

Enjoy the ride man, it really is a impressive piece of machinery :thumbup:


----------

